# ..and with these, thats a rap!



## FLQuacker (Feb 6, 2019)

Done all I'm doing this year 25

Stan's @The100road blank is the hybrid one. I did the BLM (Blood on your Hands)

Betcha he was wondering if I screwed it up...came close! :)

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## birddog (Feb 6, 2019)

Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Feb 6, 2019)

Nicely done. Hopefully I’ll see a few in person at the Webster event.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Feb 6, 2019)

That looks awesome man! Thanks for the follow up. How do they sound? What friction surface did you use?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 6, 2019)

Half blasted glass over glass. Sounds good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 6, 2019)

I don't know a thing about calls but I know sure look sharp!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 6, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> Done all I'm doing this year


WTH!?
You can't be serious!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 6, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> WTH!?
> You can't be serious!



Yep..other fish to fry.

Gotta create a demand market...to inflate the prices for next year

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ray D (Feb 9, 2019)

Nice meeting you today Wayne. We enjoyed the show and I hope you sold a ton of calls. You definitely have a talent.
Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 9, 2019)

Ray D said:


> Nicely done. Hopefully I’ll see a few in person at the Webster event.



What event?...Webster Florida??


----------



## Ray D (Feb 9, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> What event?...Webster Florida??



Turkey hunting extravaganza. Wayne had a booth set up there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 9, 2019)

Darn, wish I had known soonest


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 9, 2019)

@Ray D

Thanks Ray...guess we broke a rule not taking a pic. Great meeting you guys!

Did ok...but when competition is Scott Ellis...ya got a tough row to hoe 

Ive watched a lot of vids of him and the diaphragm call....in person...dang!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Feb 10, 2019)

No doubt, Scott can run a call.


----------



## Ray D (Feb 10, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> @Ray D
> 
> Thanks Ray...guess we broke a rule not taking a pic. Great meeting you guys!
> 
> ...



Yea, forgot about the picture thing. Sorry @Lou Currier, I sometimes forget about how close by you live. The show was actually pretty good for being in the middle of nowhere. Lol. Watching Mr Butler paint that wildlife scene was a real treat. I remember watching his father Robert Butler paint duck scenes thirty years ago at the Tampa DU banquets.


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 10, 2019)

There was another fellow from Tampa, who had a print of a painting in his office that had resemblance to what was being painted yesterday.. he got into a conversation with the painter..the fellow had his wife snap a pic and send it to him...signed by Robter Butler. 
It was one of the "Highway Men's" paintings from the 70's era. It was done by the father of yesterday's painter. 
The "Florida panther chasing shoats out of a Palmetto thicket".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Feb 10, 2019)

Very cool. The “Highway Men’s “ story is very interesting.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 10, 2019)

How much stuff of that nature comes up in the Webster area Ray? I know they have the big Flea Market down there, never contemplated shows of the woodworking nature. It's not a terrible run down there for me either. Lou's a little over an hour away coming up 471, dependent upon traffic in Lakeland, but early Saturday mornings isn't bad as a rule. And, I'm only a couple hours away, provided nothing is upside down in the middle of I-75.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ray D (Feb 10, 2019)

@rocky1. Other then the big flea market you mentioned, I really haven’t heard of anything going on in the Webster area. This is the first time I have ever heard of the turkey expo but the place was packed while I was there. I live about 45 minutes south of Webster in Lutz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 10, 2019)

Eric... There's more truth to that Joke than meets the eye! You'd have to drive Florida interstates a lot to understand it, but it's spot on. 

I-10 -- across the north end of the state is mostly backwoods, pine forest from Jacksonville to Alabama. Widens out in Tallahassee and Pensacola, otherwise 4 lane, rolling hills, trees and farmland. Traffic cruises, but typically pretty laid back once you get out of Jax. Tallahassee FHP district goes on the war path with the college students over there. They'll set up radar in a parking lot off the side of the road, hid behind the trees in the median, or on top of an overpass, and park a half dozen units a mile down the road handing out tickets. So they keep it slowed down over there. 

I-4 -- is an eternal traffic jam, every rush hour. Tampa, Lakeland/Bartow, that big long city off 27 that has numerous names, Orlando/Disney World/Sanford/Deltona/Deland/Daytona, they all kinda run together there in the middle of the state. I-4 runs between I-95 and the Turnpike at Orlando, then on over to I-75. UGLY, UGLY, UGLY at rush hour!!! 

I-75 -- The picture says it all man. 6 or more lanes from Chattanooga to south of Tampa. LOTS of truck traffic, lots of yo-yos that shouldn't be allowed to drive. Usually when there's a wreck, it's a damned good one, and they simply shut the whole road down. 

I-95 -- Traffic flies! South of Jacksonville and down south of the I-4 interchange, they have "Enhanced Speed Zones" where ALL speeding fines are doubled. Some of the most dangerous stretches of interstate highway in the country. 

Only one they left out was the Florida Turnpike, and there you'd insert a picture of a stack of $20 bills. Single axle truck, pulling a tandem axle trailer, you'll spend close to $100 in tolls to drive from Wildwood to Boynton Beach and back, about 250 miles each way. Tandem axle truck and trailer, around $120.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 10, 2019)

Ray D said:


> @rocky1. Other then the big flea market you mentioned, I really haven’t heard of anything going on in the Webster area. This is the first time I have ever heard of the turkey expo but the place was packed while I was there. I live about 45 minutes south of Webster in Lutz.



I'd think it might be a good location for woodworking shows, kinda centrally located in all that retirement area in Central Florida. Not a big stretch from Orlando, the Villages, Ocala, Lakeland, Tampa. Kinda off the beaten path, but they obviously have facilities to deal with crowds given the size of the Flea Market. If you hear of anything down there, shout. I should have come down yesterday, but I've been running non-stop last few weeks, and simply wasn't up to the drive yesterday. 

Did make it to Live Oak and meet up with Wayne and Esther for supper last night, but that was about as far as I wanted to drive. As always that was a fun time, and I got the low down on the show yesterday from Wayne. If they do it again next year, it'll definitely try and make it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 10, 2019)

I remember driving I 95 when I was working in Alachua and Gainesville. That is some crazy traffic


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 10, 2019)

Alachua/Gainesville would be I-75... I-95 is east coast. 95 is worse than 75 in respect to speed, usually not quite as many retards for some reason. Or, maybe I just haven't driven it enough to find all of them over there. 

What were you working on down here?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 11, 2019)

I would leave Alachua head north, cross over to 95 then home. I worked for a company and we were building the Walmart distribution center there in Alachua.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 11, 2019)

Oh, I see... If you ran up 75 to 10 and across to 95, this end of 75 is probably the more sane end. In the course of the I-10 crossover however, you passed within 11 miles of me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

